# Accidentally brought bags home?



## dizie (Aug 15, 2016)

Noob Q alert: sorry in advance.

I got home and found out I brought those hot/cold bags (with dry ice) with me. Do I need to return it immediately? Or can I just return them on my next block? (probably in a week or so)

Sorry if this has been asked before....


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

Just return it next time you get a WH block, no need to go out of your way to return it


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Have you check the inside for any stowaway, or maybe an angry Flex support hide inside. Btw, it is okay, but don't let it become a habit. Return it next time you there.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Toss the dry ice in a puddle in front of a bunch of millennials and watch their heads explode from all the science.


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

senorCRV said:


> Toss the dry ice in a puddle in front of a bunch of millennials and watch their heads explode from all the science.


As a Millennials I feel intrigued by the word "dry ice".


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

RGV said:


> As a Millennials I feel intrigued by the word "dry ice".


Take a glass of water and tell your millennial friends it's acid rain you collected in your rain barrel... prove it by dropping the white rock from your yard in it.

Watch the public school educational system fail you before your very eyes.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

thats not really science


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

flexian said:


> thats not really science


You must be a millennial. Ask a gen X or older person to let you in on my joke.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

Keep them in your car for future use. You may need them if you do restaurant deliveries or grocery store deliveries.


----------



## WMUber (Mar 22, 2016)

flexian said:


> thats not really science


Today's post is brought to you by the word "Sublimation".


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

WMUber said:


> Today's post is brought to you by the word "Sublimation".


Give up, unless Al Gore said it or it was on Mythbusters millennials won't believe it's science.


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

Water bottle bombs are my favorite use for dry ice.


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

"internet smart"


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dizie said:


> Noob Q alert: sorry in advance.
> 
> I got home and found out I brought those hot/cold bags (with dry ice) with me. Do I need to return it immediately? Or can I just return them on my next block? (probably in a week or so)
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked before....


They have already been deducted from your check.
$99.99 each.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

senorCRV said:


> Toss the dry ice in a puddle in front of a bunch of millennials and watch their heads explode from all the science.


He may be arrested as a Terrorist !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WMUber said:


> Today's post is brought to you by the word "Sublimation".


Extravasative insipid sublimation.
A Subsidiary of the Amalgamated Matrix Group.+ (shell of shells Corp. Not responsible for transposition of long term psychological damage due to individuals viewing)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

senorCRV said:


> Take a glass of water and tell your millennial friends it's acid rain you collected in your rain barrel... prove it by dropping the white rock from your yard in it.
> 
> Watch the public school educational system fail you before your very eyes.


Residue from fracking !
LMAO @ UNRAVELING OF PUBLIC EDUCATION.
The common core group will bow down and worship !
A new millenial climate guru will be born !
( dragons haven't worked since the plague ended)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

senorCRV said:


> Take a glass of water and tell your millennial friends it's acid rain you collected in your rain barrel... prove it by dropping the white rock from your yard in it.
> 
> Watch the public school educational system fail you before your very eyes.


Collecting rain water is illegal now in many states. The GOVERNMENT OWNS THE RAIN ! CUZ THEY SAID SO !
Progressive Policy !
When you can't control them with Relegion anymore . . . call them " TERRORISTS"!( ALSO article below for teens arrested for dry ice " bombs") Things are worse than you realize . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Collecting rain water is illegal now in many states. The GOVERNMENT OWNS THE RAIN ! CUZ THEY SAID SO !
> Progressive Policy !
> When you can't control them with Relegion anymore . . . call them " TERRORISTS"!( ALSO article below for teens arrested for dry ice " bombs") Things are worse than you realize . . .


Oops . . . activated " Tripwire" govt. Spying accidently by using the " T" word and the "B" word in the same writing ! The file thickens . . .
Abraxasas Cubic Corp may haul me off in the middle of the night for N.D.A.A. Indifinite Detention !
The Horror !
The Horror !


----------

